# Cleveland Slotcar Show



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Mike, I've been hearing rumblings about a change of date for the Cleveland slotcar show at the Quality Inn off the OH Turnpike. Is it still set for the last Sunday in April?


----------



## mikedore (Nov 16, 2005)

The Cleveland date has been changed to May6th 2007

Just got a copy of the flyer from Brad


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Thanks for the info, Mike. I'll pass it on the the folks here.


----------

